# Stone veneer splitting / cracking



## cornveneer (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi there 
Can anyone explain to me why these pillars i have constructed have all *split down one corner?* They were heavily constructed with 2x4s, 3/8 in ply, wrapped in tar paper, metal lath and stones put on with a pre mixed stone veneer mortar product. These cracks appeared a couple of months after completion and before any freezing temps 
I've attached a picture.
Looking forward to hearing your feedback
Thanks alot
Oh and these are bearing no load. steel post runs through the middle.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Water intrusion swelled the wood.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Or pressure treated dried out...

Yes I would think some type of wood movement.


----------



## cornveneer (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you very much for the reply. This definitely could be the cause, however, assuming they were sealed very well and the post were wrapped heavily with a moisture barrier do you think heat could have done this? I figured enough could escape up the hollow pillars. They ARE facing south. Would weeper holes have helped? Didn't think they were necessary. . . . and it happened so fast?
I really appreciate your advice
Thanks


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you over lap the lathe?


----------



## cornveneer (Apr 23, 2014)

I doubt I did, JBM, can you explain why that would be a problem if the lathe was fastened securely on both ends? Thanks


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I had the exact same thing happen to me a few years ago....same stone too..I think. Mine went within a couple months. Fall.....heavy rains, then a quick freeze.

It had to be moisture in the posts.

One deck was 15 year old 6x6's.....one was new 6x6's.......same house, same result. 
I did everything to try and stop it.....even flashed above the capstones 
Also...the "L's" locking the corners didn't help I bet.....no where to give like a joint. 

I figured out a way (I thought) I was going to fix them, but my clients were so cool that I didn't have to.
The pillars are mostly obscured from a close view by landscaping, so I just color-matched-sanded caulked them.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

cornveneer said:


> I doubt I did, JBM, can you explain why that would be a problem if the lathe was fastened securely on both ends? Thanks


Well if you don't lap the lathe you will have a seam that could crack. It will most definitely crack were it just stucco . Maybe it will maybe it won't with the thin stones.

I thought this was pretty common know how?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It will definitely crack the stucco if you do not lap the lath, but that will not generally transfer through the fake stone unless there is something under it expanding with more force than the tensile strength of the stone.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Stone veneer?


----------



## cornveneer (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everybody for all of your feedback, it was very helpful.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I've seen that same exact thing here many, many times. Usually occurs from OSB getting wet, and swelling to twice it's size. This is a great example why every mason should just run these up over CMU backing..........


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

jomama said:


> I've seen that same exact thing here many, many times. Usually occurs from OSB getting wet, and swelling to twice it's size. This is a great example why every mason should just run these up over CMU backing..........


I agree. Faster and easier to use some chimney block as your base and just lick and stick the stone on.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Veneer corners are easy to break. Just a little wood shrinkage as it dried out. Either don't use the corners (which leaves it very veneery looking) or build the structure out of something else.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The the next time, light steel framing, ala the average patio kitchen. You have to protect it from water, but it won't move around.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Because it's wood.
Also is it possible you had flexing of the structure? Wouldn't take much to crack that.


----------

